# Double Vision



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks to Zach I now have two of these girls. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2019)

Just need to find that so called blue boys and you’ll be all set!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2019)

Beautiful bikes Shawn!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Just need to find that so called blue boys and you’ll be all set!



Finders fee paid for the bike that sold on EBay in 2009!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice twinns you have there. I almost bought one for my X way back when. Happy now I didnt. Boys blue probably fake. I knew of one that was faked in the 80's,I saw it in the mid 90's. The owner  faked it. He told me they never made a boys blue or he had never seen one. He was one of the original old bike restorers,according to him.  Lots of bikes restored,parts replaced  before some of us were born and could look original today. The 80's-90-'s was a long time ago. Buyer beware


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Nice twinns you have there. I almost bought one for my X way back when. Happy now I didnt. Boys blue probably fake. I knew of one that was faked in the 80's,I saw it in the mid 90's. The owner  faked it. He told me they never made a boys blue or he had never seen one. He was one of the original old bike restorers,according to him.  Lots of bikes restored,parts replaced  before some of us were born and could look original today. The 80's-90-'s was a long time ago. Buyer beware




The boys bike I'm referring to was legit. The bike was found at a car show in PA by a picker--not a bike guy. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jun 3, 2019)

Got to be one of the most beautiful paint schemes out there!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 3, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Finders fee paid for the bike that sold on EBay in 2009!





does ANYONE know who bought that OG 54 boys blue?

heard it went to NJ


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> does ANYONE know who bought that OG 54 boys blue?
> 
> heard it went to NJ



Seller told me Cali?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 3, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The boys bike I'm referring to was legit. The bike was found at a car show in PA by a picker--not a bike guy. V/r Shawn




Could be but as I wrote above, that bike could have been made in the 80’s, maybe even older. The finish would look old and could pass for original. Really no way to tell except possibly the primer.  I’d  make my own before believing in one of these. At least I’d  know what I have. There are no documents, that Im aware of showing a blue boys,only the girls and only Christmas ‘54 or ‘55’  Then again, maybe the one youre referring to has an accompanying sales slip or something dating it? I believe in some unicorns but have yet to see  one of these


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2019)

This is the bike Bob and I are talking about. If this was faked its the best I've ever seen. Like I said this bike did not come from a collection. You will notice some back-in-the-day changes such as the 2 spd, crash rails, and I believe the chain ring was changed out to make it easier to pedal. What is really unusual is the ghosting of the "_Black _Phantom" decal! I don't think someone faking it would have done that on purpose. If anyone knows where this bike is I'd like to know. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks sorta believable,except,the “Black Phantom” decal ghost?? It should have a “Phantom” ghost,right? Chainguard probably a repaint? Hmmm, I dont  know? I  wouldnt get too excited about it.  Im sticking by my original reply about these.  Maybe call the Chestnut Hollow guys, hear what they say. Maybe their story changed over the last  25 years


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2019)

I got excited to the tune of $2500 and was the under bidder--almost ten years ago. I'd gladly pay more now. The bike is legit, nothing repainted, and others much more knowledgeable than the Peters concur.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I got excited to the tune of $2500 and was the under bidder--almost ten years ago. I'd gladly pay more now. The bike is legit, nothing repainted, and others much more knowledgeable than the Peters concur.



Just guessing.
If buyer paid more than "Bike Guy", He probably paid even more to restore it.
There's a lot of folks with a lot of money that like Schwinns; New looking; and pay for it.
Hopefully a quality restoration from a knowledgable "Bike Guy".
Best case would be a "Bike Guy" that's not a CABEr, yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2019)

If this got restored it would be tragic!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, To each his own. That chainguard ghost is a red flag to me.  Why a black phantom decal on a blue bike? Ya know, Schwinn  never offered such a  model,therefore it was probably a custom order. Years ago I read a thread about a yellow B 6 custom ordered for a sick young man. Its a unicorn,Schwinn never offered that  color but a dealer was able to order it. Im thinking any “ Blue Phantom” possibly the one above is the same thing. It probably didnt have a chainguard decal when new either. Somebody added it later on. Probably in the 80’s. Without any paper work who really knows?  it a leap of faith. The yellow B6 I referred to is documented and stayed in the original family for decades otherwise it would have been a mystery


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2019)

I had a red years ago and think black is the best color on them anyway


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Just guessing.
> If buyer paid more than "Bike Guy", He probably paid even more to restore it.
> There's a lot of folks with a lot of money that like Schwinns; New looking; and pay for it.
> Hopefully a quality restoration from a knowledgable "Bike Guy".
> Best case would be a "Bike Guy" that's not a CABEr, yet.



Mark I'm not sure if you are talking in code here but if you have some insight as to where this bike is or who owns it please feel free to email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Mark I'm not sure if you are talking in code here but if you have some insight as to where this bike is or who owns it please feel free to email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com V/r Shawn



Shawn,
I don't know where it is or who got it.
I do know that there are a lot of bikes that get bought by people, and "Ruined" to the CABE bike folks that want the Untouched originals.
There are "Bike Lovers" that don't know "Bike Collectors" value in originality.
There are plenty of bike folk that would love to see that rusty blue Phantom all shiny and new.
I get it; but to each their own; especially if they paid more than you to get it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2019)

I have no reservations in my mind that Schwinn would have or could have produced one or more Blue Phantoms. It's totally plausible. This particular Blue Phantom hits me hard as someones creation though and not a factory produced piece. The paint looks very convincing, in pictures, and if it was redone by someone they did very good job. But, the paint on the tank, or what's left of it lacked something like prepping for painting over chrome. Possibly a different paint product or lack of the correct base coat. In my experience, looking at how the remaining paint is peeling on the tank, I'd bet that was lacquer and not enamel and the candy may have been shot over the chrome with no base coat. Another issue is the ghost Black Phantom decal. No good explanation what so ever for that IMO, someone had a big brain fart and no scissors. So we have a ghosting of the Black Phantom decal on the chain guard but there is not one single trace, NONE, of the Schwinn Quality decal at the top of the seat tube or of the Patent decal at the bottom of the seat tube. Those decals must not have been available at the time the bike was redone?  Wishful thinking on this one. Although and the creator did a very good job, he definitely missed a couple very small but important details, and at that time he probably wasn't trying to fool anyone into believing this was a factory Blue Phantom.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I have no reservations in my mind that Schwinn would have or could have produced one or more Blue Phantoms. It's totally plausible. This particular Blue Phantom hits me hard as someones creation though and not a factory produced piece. The paint looks very convincing, in pictures, and if it was redone by someone they did very good job. But, the paint on the tank, or what's left of it lacked something like prepping for painting over chrome. Possibly a different paint product or lack of the correct base coat. In my experience, looking at how the remaining paint is pealing on the tank, I'd bet that was lacquer and not enamel and the candy may have been shot over the chrome with no base coat. Another issue is the ghost Black Phantom decal. No good explanation what so ever for that IMO, someone had a big brain fart and no scissors. So we have a ghosting of the Black Phantom decal on the chain guard but there is not one single trace, NONE, of the Schwinn Quality decal at the top of the seat tube or of the Patent decal at the bottom of the seat tube. Those decals must not have been available at the time the bike was redone?  Wishful thinking on this one. Although and the creator did a very good job, he definitely missed a couple very small but important details, and at that time he probably wasn't trying to fool anyone into believing this was a factory Blue Phantom.




Agreed there appear to be some anomalies. I asked the seller when he took it apart to ship to send pics and they would seem to indicate this bike was a factory creation especially the head tube. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2019)

I think the whole thing is a conspiracy, bought and paid for by the DNC.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes,Special order made to confuse future collectors


----------



## Colby john (Jun 6, 2019)

Here’s a set of murray fleetlines


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> This is the bike Bob and I are talking about. If this was faked its the best I've ever seen. Like I said this bike did not come from a collection. You will notice some back-in-the-day changes such as the 2 spd, crash rails, and I believe the chain ring was changed out to make it easier to pedal. What is really unusual is the ghosting of the "_Black _Phantom" decal! I don't think someone faking it would have done that on purpose. If anyone knows where this bike is I'd like to know. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1009487
> 
> ...



Neat bike. In my neck of the woods, We call them "Hens teeth bikes" cause of their rarity. I like the looks of the patina on this bike. It would be a shame to restore such a one off bike. RIDE ON.Shawn. Razin.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 21, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to Zach I now have two of these girls. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1008562
> 
> ...


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 21, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Agreed there appear to be some anomalies. I asked the seller when he took it apart to ship to send pics and they would seem to indicate this bike was a factory creation especially the head tube. V/r Shawn


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 21, 2019)

Very nice!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2019)

Double your pleasure, double your fun...


----------

